# Southern Eagles Archery Club 18m Indoor FUNdraiser!



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 25, 2017)

Come on out for the Southern Eagles Archery Club first fund raiser of the year!  This will be an 18 meter shoot, the same as last year and all proceeds will benefit the club and their travel to tournaments this year.  

Tournament is Feb. 10 & 11th, this is a 600 round and you only select one shooting line.  Tournament will be held at the Georgia Southern University Shooting Sports Education Center.

So come on out and shoot some archery and support a great team!  $25 per archer and you can shoot the Friday night line or on Saturday there are 2 lines to choose from.  Mail in your registration, or email Southern Eagles for more information and to register.

Great practice for Indoor Nationals!  Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Link for registration http://cri.gs/2jVlBt0


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 1, 2017)

Registration is still open, register today!!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 3, 2017)

*Change in shooting lines!*

There will be a change in the shooting lines for our event.  We will only be having the 1:00pm shooting line on Saturday 2/1/17 for all competitors.  Spots are limited, so register early by EMAILING your registration form into Southern Eagles Archery Club.  

Look forward to seeing everyone and thanks for supporting a great group!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 8, 2017)

*We still have room!*

Come on out and shoot on Saturday at 1pm!  Practice starts at 12.  Reserve your spot in advance by emailing Southern Eagles Archery Club.


----------

